

Github resume blames you if it can't load your profile - beezee
http://beezee.github.com/Development/2012/09/02/please-stop-breaking-my-github-profile/

======
paulgb
I agree, but is this really something that needs to be a blog post? You could
have easily commented it on the HN post or sent the author an email. This
brings to mind the recent discussions of negativity on HN.

~~~
citricsquid
This is a problem that affects a lot of people that post on HN -- as in, their
websites blame the user -- so the blog post helps everyone, right?

~~~
paulgb
Yes, but so would a comment, and it would come off as more constructive and
less self-promotional.

~~~
beezee
not that I mind a little traffic to my blog, but as I've mentioned in a few
spots now this was more of a strategic choice in the sense of how I might
incentivize the repo maintainer to give a crap.

------
beezee
Glad to see this got some discussion. Someone else commented on the blog post
suggesting I open a pull request, correclty pointing out it would have taken
the same amount of time as writing the post. I'll paste my response to them
below to clarify why I chose the route I did-

Well aware [I could have opened a pull request] thanks Carina. I took a gamble
that this would be a more effective route after opening an issue here
<https://github.com/resume/resu..>. and noticing 19 others open, many around 2
years old with code attached and no response. Not sure if you've had a very
different experience but I'm pretty cognizant of those factors when choosing
who to bother submitting code to at this stage.

I actually did spend a little time putting breakpoints in Chrome before
posting, but based on circumstances felt that my best chance to get it
addressed was to shed light on the underlying issue in a way that might get a
volume of other folks involved.

------
raganwald
I think it's a great suggestion, but TBH if your seven-figure hiring manager
is making a snap decision based on a username and a single tool when she could
look at your Github profile directly, I doubt the Github Resumé software is
the "weakest link" in this decision-making process.

~~~
beezee
for 7 figures a year I don't care if the company is missing diligence, I want
to meet them as far on their side as possible

------
crcastle
Even better than making this blog post would have been to make a pull request
to the public repo that runs the site
(<https://github.com/resume/resume.github.com>). It's written in JavaScript.
Seeing as you're (<http://resume.github.com/?beezee>) not only an experienced
github user but also an experience javascripter, I would guess that it's well
within your capabilities.

See a problem in the world? Fix it. Especially when it's trivial based on your
skill set!

~~~
beezee
All about this but when I see 2 year old issues on a repo with code attached
that have not been answered, I generally don't hold out high enough hopes of
getting a response to justify forking cloning editing pushing and opening a
pull request. At least with the blog post I had a chance to rally enough
attention to make it the maintainers best interest to fix.

~~~
crcastle
Good point regarding the chance to rally attention, but it would have been
awesome to do both. It's probably 5-10 minutes of work to do the pull request!

~~~
beezee
I can't disagree with you there - while I did spend some time in the Chrome
debugger to see if I could find some clues, at the end of the day I'm stingy
with my time when it comes to pull requests, largely based on the # of open
issues on the repo. Maybe I'm jaded but after losing a few hours to pull
requests that never went answered and reading multiple different takes on
github etiquette, I tend to play that safely.

------
nivla
Well you could have just posted this as a comment in the previous discussion.
However, it does bring up the good question of how do you pass the blame
around when something doesn't look right? You dont! No matter how many times
you tested your algorithm, never assume it will catch a culprit with 100%
accuracy and please don't make a program to accuse someone of something. It is
embarrassing when you have a false positive and you accuse your paid customers
of piracy or when a potential investor gets his email auto-returned accusing
him of being a spammer.

------
pooriaazimi
I think you're over-reacting a bit. Github Resume isn't an official Github
service. Some guys created the account "resume" and are using that to generate
resumes: <https://github.com/resume>

So, while the critique is certainly valid and this needs to be addressed, so I
think "I never asked to have a github resume, and I can’t opt out" is a bit of
a hyperbole (because Github isn't putting a "resume" button next to your
account!)

~~~
Dylan16807
How did they get the subdomain?

~~~
molecule
GitHub provides <username>.github.com to their users.

------
alexchamberlain
You should probably have raised an issue or debugged this; TBH I think this
post is doing you more damage. Rather than fixing something, you moaned about
it.

~~~
beezee
see my other comments- not moaning and issues and pull requests are only as
effective as the maintainer is willing/interested to respond.

------
brunolazzaro
If you can't opt-out and a service "blames you" for something that went wrong,
i think it deserves a little more than "a comment".

